# Need a detailing trolley?



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hilka 82695010 3 Tier Service Cart: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

£5.75 posted if you spend over £10, slow dispatch but at that price who cares!


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats a fantastic find!


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Blimey! That's got to be a typo!?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow great price, I want it but I don't think the other half will appreciate it living in the front room!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

How about a low profile Jack for under a tenner?






I've ordered one of each to get free delivery


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Just order 2 to get free delivery


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you op, ordered both don't needs the trolley but my jacks went missing so this is a good replacement due to the low profile for mates cars plus if I added the trolley I was getting it free really by the time you add on delivery


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

What a find! Was about to bite the bullet on a low profile jack from halfords for £35, also was looking for a trolley but were in the region of 30 odd quids so i held off. Just ordered both for 15 quid! Lovely  cheers


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Bargain of the year! love amazon


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Saw this on HUKD, looks fantastic at that price!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Criptop said:


> Saw this on HUKD, looks fantastic at that price!


I posted it on there too


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone had any experiences with Hika?


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> I posted it on there too


Great find mate :thumb:

I sometimes wonder how many of the car care related deals are posted by people who are members on here


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Ordered. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

captaintomo said:


> Anyone had any experiences with Hika?


Never had any experience but not much can go wrong with a trolley & if the Jack lasts 6 months at that price il be happy!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> Never had any experience but not much can go wrong with a trolley & if the Jack lasts 6 months at that price il be happy!


Yeh that's what i was thinking. Who thinks this is a pricing error and we might be receiving a cancellation email from amazon soon? Just look at them in other shops, 50 odd quid for the same item.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

What about this too? 




EDIT Looks like this has the wrong picture...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Criptop said:


> What about this too? Hilka PTPL710 710 W Planer: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


That's an electric planer not a toolbox, I had a look too lol its got the wrong pic . They have the wrong photo on a couple of items


----------



## Rich.2211 (Mar 17, 2014)

That is phenomenally cheap! 

Unfortunately the link for the jack isn't working or I would order one of those also.


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Just ordered two if the detailing trolleys as the jack won't add to basket. Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just tried to order one of these trolleys and a jack, Amazon removed them from the cart, stating that there was a problem with them.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like withdrawn from sale or certainly at that price (Jack and trolley) shame for that money would have taken one of each.

Nice one to anyone who got either


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Rich.2211 said:


> That is phenomenally cheap!
> 
> Unfortunately the link for the jack isn't working or I would order one of those also.


Follow the link for the trolley and it shows the jack as what other items customers bought. It's what I did.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

The cart is still on.


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Trolley jack now priced at £48.95 and the trolley £45.97..............


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it more likely not to be cancelled when it is amazon direct selling?


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh dear. I expect I'll be getting a cancellation email.


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Cart is now pulled as well.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Yep just tried getting trolley jack. Now showing at £48.95


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Clancy said:


> Wow great price, I want it but I don't think the other half will appreciate it living in the front room!


A couple of years ago @3ish am someone opened my backdoor (I know I should have locked way before then but I forgot) walked in to the outhouse and calmly helped him/themselves to a few grand's worth of my Snap on and other brand names of tools I've been collecting since I was 16. The insurance paid out and my tool box, roller cabinet and topbox were moved in to the dining room. My wife moaned for about 30 seconds until I said would she rather me be like bear with a sore head like I had been or happy as, because I knew my tools would be safe :thumb:.That's where they've been since. Had a few funny looks off visitors but who cares .
Daz


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Meta5 said:


> Trolley jack now priced at £48.95 and the trolley £45.97..............


And rather than pay the £45.97, you could have 2 trolleys for £49.72


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Ordered 2 trolleys and jacks, dispatch estimate early to mid Feb


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Trolley now under £46. When I try to load link for jacks says sorry not available, looks like they have realised there mistake. Hopefully people tht manged to order will recicve and don't get cancelled


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looked like they had missed a digit at the start of the price. I fully expect they'll be cancelled. Great buy if they go through.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Just had email from Amazon - Order has been cancelled.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Andy-P said:


> Just had email from Amazon - Order has been cancelled.


me too


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Same


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Same for both. Bugger, worth a try!


----------

